# measuring push/pull opening force on doors



## Sterling Scovil (Mar 1, 2014)

what arte folks using for scales to measure push /pull force on doors for ADA compliance? thanks


----------



## mark handler (Mar 1, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?redir_esc=&hl=en-US&safe=images&q=door%20measuring%20pressure&source=android-browser-type&qsubts=1393685638409&action=devloc


----------



## cda (Mar 1, 2014)

I believe the door guru has a blog on that one


----------



## mark handler (Mar 1, 2014)

Some use a fish scale,  i have seen a lot of variations in accuracy with fish scales. There is no calibration for them.

If it is critical, get a good"door" scale


----------



## cda (Mar 1, 2014)

http://idighardware.com/?s=Door+force&submit=


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 1, 2014)

We don't measure the push pull on doors.

There are 1,000's of requirements we do not inspect and that is just one.

Closer's are a constant maintenance item and the wind plays havoc with the exterior doors when trying to meet the code requirements


----------



## Sterling Scovil (Mar 1, 2014)

i like the door scale. that's good! thanks a bunch. working in accessibility(compliance) and with contractors refitting homes for the disabled, these things are important, especially when one needs to quell a disagreement on such matters.


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 3, 2014)

If I have to hip check the door  it requires too much force.

Actually the force gauge would be nice, but it is like a tape measure,  if I have to pull it out your are in way more trouble than you want to know about.


----------



## LGreene (Mar 3, 2014)

I use the Wagner FDK series - there are different maximum forces for each model.  Here's a link:  http://www.wagnerinstruments.com/force_gauges/fdk_mechanical_dial_force_gauge.php

Here's an article on opening force and closing speed in case it is helpful:  http://idighardware.com/2012/05/decoded-opening-force-and-closing-speed/


----------

